# Supreme FR Vivid Air Dämpfertune



## Crazyfist (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

überlege gerade, mir in mein Commencal Supreme FR (v3) einen Vivid Air einzubauen. Nur habe ich leider keine Ahnung, welchen Tune der Dämpfer haben sollte.

Gibts dbzgl. Erfahrungen?

Danke


----------



## Joyrider1 (12. Januar 2016)

Hi, 
ich fahre einen mit M/M Tune, funktioniert meinem Gefühl nach sehr gut. 
Das Problem mit der Kombination Vivid Air/ Supreme Fr V3 ist eher das der Dämpfer gerade (nicht) in den Rahmen passt, weswegen ich da ein bisschen rumfeilen musste. Danach passt es allerdings perfekt. Das würde ich mir nur überlegen bevor ich mir den Dämpfer kaufe ob es dir den Aufwand/das Risiko Wert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (13. Januar 2016)

Ok, wusst ich gar nicht - ist die Luftkammer des Dämpfers zu breit für den Rahmen?


----------



## DonSchoeni (14. Januar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen dickeren Dämpfer als den Vivid Air, Alternative Fox X2,CCDBair oder BOS Void!


----------



## Joyrider1 (14. Januar 2016)

Ja die Luftkammer ist minimal zu breit, aber wie gesagt mit etwas Feilen war das Problem gelöst. Ein CCDBAir ist glaube ich aber nicht wirklich dünner, das habe ich mir auch überlegt gehabt.


----------



## Kevin1993 (28. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin auch grad dabei den Dämpfer an meinem Supreme Fr zu tauschen. Der Cane Creek Db air wäre mein favorit. Hat einer von euch den verbaut oder wisst ihr ob der passt?


----------



## Kevin1993 (25. November 2017)

Habe den Cane Creek Db air mit extra Volume vor kurzem gekauft. Er passt rein...aber viel platz hat er nicht mehr


----------

